
NATO Handbook of Russian Information Warfare - Anon84
http://www.ndc.nato.int/news/news.php?icode=995
======
Anon84
PDF link:
[http://www.ndc.nato.int/download/downloads.php?icode=506](http://www.ndc.nato.int/download/downloads.php?icode=506)

